# Automatische Skalierung von GUI Elementen (Java Swing)



## kossy (15. Aug 2012)

Hallo,

da ich mich leider noch nicht so gut mit Java Swing auskenne wollte ich mal hier meine Frage stellen. 

Ist es bei sämtlichen Java Swing Komponenten so, dass diese automatisch skaliert werden, wenn ich die Auflösung meines Rechners anpasse? Also wenn ich dann bspw. ein Vollbild meiner Anwendung habe oder das Fenster beliebig verkleinere oder vergrößere...bleiben dann die Elemente noch entsprechend angeordnet?

Falls dem nicht so ist, kann man das alternativ als Komponenteneigenschaft einstellen bzw. festlegen? Ist das evtl. nur ein wenige GUI Elemente beschränkt?

Danke und Grüße
Kossy


----------



## Gast2 (15. Aug 2012)

Das hat mit den einzelnen Komponenten wenig bis gar nichts zu tun. Um dieses "resizen" kümmert sich der LayoutManager.


----------



## haui95 (16. Aug 2012)

Du könntest auch genauso gut einen GUI Builder benutzen, vorrausgesetzt du bist vetraut mit dem Erstellen von GUI's und kannst den generierten Code des Builders nachvollziehen.
Wenn du ein GUI Builder benutzt, z.B. Matisse in NetBeans, dann hast du die Möglichkeit deine GUI in Verbindung mit einem beliebigen Layout Manager zusammen zu klicken. Standardmäßig wäre dir das Free Design, meistens GroupLayout oder AbsoluteLayout, zur Verfügung gestellt, womit man ganz leicht alle Komponente so anordnen kann, wie man sie haben möchte und dabei auch noch die automatische Skalierung der GUI Komponente berücksichtigt und aktiviert wird.

MfG


----------

